# First Ever Coho



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Recently moved up here to the NELP and bought a new steelhead rod and reel. Got our first real cold front last night so I decided to try out the new setup on a nearby unmentionable this morning. Had the place to myself, worked my way from the mouth up to a boat launch a few hundred yards upstream with no action thinking it was maybe a bit early yet, lots of weeds still and so on. Walked to the end of the dock at the launch, made a cast and it was suddenly fish on. Huge slam on the Hot 'n' Tot. Caught a quick glimpse of the fish while it was still a bit far away, saw that it was large whatever it was and thought maybe it was a pike. Got the fish in closer and realized I had connected with steel. Fish made a few darts towards the dock, scaring me as it got near the pilings, but I managed to get it beached at the ramp, and just in time as when I pulled it ashore, the split ring on the ball bearing swivel straightened and let go. Super impressed with the new Lamiglas X11, Penn Battle III and Maxima Ultragreen. Of all things to fail, one of those expensive Sampo swivels. Might have to rethink those things.

Anyway, before moving up here, I fished the Huron River for a couple years tossing spoons and plugs with not a single steelhead caught. To get up north here and connect my first time out was just amazing. I'm definitely hooked.

22" on a chartreuse Tot.

*Edit: Turns out it's a coho (just as great a catch). Thanks, guys.*


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Nice!!!

From the dock! I love it. I've had that, why not cast one more time, success also. Got to follow those inclinations!

I just strung up an x11 also. This is encouraging


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

I was thinking about the dock afterwards and it makes sense as those launch areas tend to be a bit deeper than the surrounding river, effectively making a good "hole" for the trout to hang out in.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

90% sure that is a hen coho.....color, shape of tail and black in the mouth.


----------



## SkunkCity (May 15, 2019)

Pretty sure that’s a Coho.


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

I wasn't sure myself but I see more steelhead tells than coho. Tail is fully spotted and mouth is white.









Coho or Steelhead?


Ladies and gents, there has been some discussion on another board as to what species these fish are...so, COHO OR STEELHEAD, FOLKS?!




www.michigan-sportsman.com


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Pretty dark for an october steelhead..db, I think a coho, especially cuz looks like it has loose eggs.

But ya...the huron sucks. I did get one last year on her though in 4 trips...You are def fishing way better rivers now.


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Alright, got it cleaned and it was full of eggs. So, coho.

But I've also read that fall-spawning steelhead aren't unheard of. So much confusing info on these two fish...

In any case, either way, whatever it is, it's a first and should make for a fine dinner tonight. I'm just as happy catching and cooking a coho as I am a steelhead.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Definitely a Coho, and a hen with eggs, to boot. Nice catch. Nice Steelhead bait.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

That penn battle iii should serve you well. The battle series has been a great product.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

-db- said:


> Alright, got it cleaned and it was full of eggs. So, coho.
> 
> But I've also read that fall-spawning steelhead aren't unheard of. So much confusing info on these two fish...
> 
> In any case, either way, whatever it is, it should make for a fine dinner tonight. I'm just as happy catching and cooking a coho as I am a steelhead.


Oh yeah! That's gonna be a great meal. Don't over cook it, when it flakes with a fork it's done...


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

Excellent coho way to go!


----------



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

Coho 100% aren’t gonna catch a steelhead that dark in October unless it’s a drop back skam


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Gabe T said:


> Coho 100% aren’t gonna catch a steelhead that dark in October unless it’s a drop back skam


Skamania spawn in late winter/early spring. They just run upriver in summer.


----------



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

Swampbuckster said:


> Skamania spawn in late winter/early spring. They just run upriver in summer.


was confused, but went and did some research and you're right. I guess my buddy was full of it, when he was telling me the darked up steelhead I get when fishing for kings were dropback skams.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

PunyTrout said:


> That penn battle iii should serve you well. The battle series has been a great product.


Have 3 reels from Penn. Excellent drag system. Each serves me well, can take a beating and still work perfectly. Only problem is it’s not a good winter reel. All metal handle gets a bit chilly for my taste 🥶 Good choice! Love my battle ii


----------



## trapman (Jan 2, 2006)

As far as swivels go i always use Spro never had one Fail


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Went out this morning and got another, a bit bigger this time. These fish put up a hell of a fight for basically being on their death beds.

Still hoping, and trying, for my first steelhead this Fall/Winter. Can't wait.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

That’s a stout coho buck -db-. I had a spawned out female in the Au Sable smack a plug that was the largest coho I’ve ever saw. That thing was a monster and pushing 36”! I still try to imagine her full of eggs and how much she possibly weighed.


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

They're definitely not shy about hitting plugs, similar to how I understand steelhead nail them. Fun stuff.

It's amazing to me I can pretty much just drive for 10 minutes and catch fish like these, totally unlike the situation downstate. I love it here up north.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Lotsa bucks waiting around for the Dears to build the redds and give the signal right now. The red striped ones are still good to eat.


----------

